# Trade show discounts on dtg printers



## embloom (Jun 10, 2007)

I understand that often, there are discounts offered on purchases made at trade shows.
I'm sure these discounts vary vendor to vendor and purchase to purchase. 
My questions: What kind of discount might someone anticipate when buying a dtg printer at a show? (An HM1 is what I have in mind)
What's the range of discounts that are most commonly offered for this kind of purchase?


----------



## THREADZ (Aug 10, 2007)

another way to get a better deal on say a t jet ,is to buy through a distributor. they can offer extras that you cant get through us screen


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

I would recommend calling the company in advanced and see if you can lock down the printer before the show. Most of the companies will provide a package (printer, ink, plattens,...) as a show special. The price will vary, but the average show special for just about any product is around 10%. But remember, you are also saving on shipping cost. For equipment, it can add up.


----------

